# Rimac Colonial (Segunda Parte)



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno amigos en esta parte posteare fotos de la Alameda, Paseo de Aguas y La plaza de Acho, espero les agrade.

Esta es la Alameda de Los descalzos, mandada a construira por el virrey de Montesclaros, en 1609 inicialmente contaba con tres calles (hasta ahora sigue asi) y 8 hileras de arboles, la mayoria de ellos importados, fue remozado por el virrey Amat en 1770, y finalmente en 1856, durante el gobierno de Ramon Castilla, se le coloco la verja de hierro importada de Inglaterra y las 12 estatuas de marmol, ademas de maceteros con base de hierro, una glorieta y faroles a gas.

Esta es la entrada, la imagen no es muy bonita.
































Parte posterior de la alameda.
























Calles de los costados.

























Estas son algunas estatuas.

















































Estas son las iglesias.

Iglesia del Patrocinio, construida entre 1688 y 1706, refaccionada despues de un terremoto en 1754

















Este es el convento de los descalzos, sin duda el mas grande de Lima. Es un convento franciscano construido en 1592.

























Esta es la Iglesia de Santa Liberata y fue construida entre 1714 y 1716.
miren el techo, bastante deteriorado.

















Ahora, siguiendo la ruta, nos pasamos al paseo de aguas. Construido en 1770 por el virrey amat, quien inicio y diseño esta obra, inicialmente se llamo paseo de la Narbona, y en un inicio se usaba el agua del rio por medio de un canal o acequia, cabe recalcar que el paseo es incompleto, nunca se termino los jardines y surtidores de agua en los laterales.

















































Tomas de la parte trasera

















El asilo Canevaro, a la izquierda del paseo.








La fabrica de la Backus, a la derecha del paseo.









El jiron hualgayoc, otra ruta de ingreso a la alameda.

























Y terminando con la ruta, llegamos por el mismo jiron hualgayoc a coso de Acho. Esta es la plaza de toros mas antigua de America y la tercera del mundo fue construida en 1765, e inaugurada en 1768.
La actual plaza se construyo en 1869.

Puertas de ingreso a la plaza
























La plaza de toros, la foto salio muy mala.









La plaza de Toros

































El mirador de Ingunza, construida durante el gobierno del virrey amat, por don Francisco Esteban de Ingunza, quien estaba prohibiso por el virrey a asistir a las corridas de toros, es por eso que construye en terrenos de su propiedad este mirador para no perderse la fiesta brava.

















El interior del coso.

























Por donde entra el Toro.








Por donde se lo llevan muerto chavales.








Arcos y pilares del coso.








El museo taurino y la cabeza de dos ejemplares.









Espero y les guste esta coleccion de fotos, y disculpen las fotos monses, echenle la culpa a mi camara.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy interesantes tus fotos !!!! me gustaron mucho !!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que pena me da ver esas fotos...tan feo esta el Rimac, que lindo habra sido hace años...en fin, a lo hecho pecho.

Buenas fotos Bajopontino!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Están bravazas y al menos en esta segunda ronda los edificios se ven en mejor estado que en la primera, gracias por compartir kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi tambien me da mucha pena y mas aun por que vivo cerca a esta zona, esta totalmente abandonado, le falta color, pero bueno algun dia se hara algo...espero.


----------



## DeAmat (May 18, 2005)

El Rimac es bien bonito. Espero que haiga un plan de restauracion como ha habido en el centro de Lima.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

J Block said:


> Que pena me da ver esas fotos...tan feo esta el Rimac, que lindo habra sido hace años...en fin, a lo hecho pecho.
> 
> Buenas fotos Bajopontino!



si, tienes razón, esta muy feo este distrito. Necesita con urgencia una
completa renovación.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que lindo el distrito. Tiene tanto potencial! Necesitan arreglarlo con urgencia.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Si se dan cuenta, estan perdiendo dinero por tenerlo tan descuidado, si estuviera bien mantenido seria de gran atractivo turistico. Lo vengo diciendo hace mucho. El Rimac y todo el centro historico de Lima son una verdadera joya arquitectonica y con mucho potencial turistico.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hey bajopontino, enves de ir a muchos partidos de cristal, debes salir con tu pancarta moviendo gente y hacer sentir a las autoridades rimenses de hacer algo por su patrimonio !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SALUD CRISTAL !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El problema que la gente es misia, la mayoria de gente que vive en el centro historico, tambien es misia, es por eso que los inmuebles estan tan abandonados, para su puesta en valor se necesita sin duda de inversion privada.
Por lo pronto se, que existe un proyecto de convertir el jr trujillo en una calle peatonal, de modo que seria la continuacion del jr de la union, tambien en convertir algunas viejas casonas de este mismo jr, en bares, esto lo lei hace años en el comercio, o sea que la idea esta, lo que falta es que se animen a hacerlo.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

En serio sí le falta orden, yo he oido por ahi que algunas personas han destrozado algunas estatuas de marmol que hay en la alameda, algunas creo que les han volado los dedos. Se ve un poco sucia; si bien las iglesias estan pintadas, los colores no van , por lo menos para mi , creo que ese es un problema con los barrios antiguos de lima, con tal de pasarles una mano de pintura le ponen cualquier colo, o sea, por lo menos no estan sucias pero ls da un aspecto un tanto ordinario teniendo en cuenta lo bonito dle estilo arquitectónico


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Esta segunda parte se ve mejor es bonito el Rimac ojalà q la alcaldia le cambie la cara tendrìa buen potencial buen thread Bajopontino


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos del Rimac, señor Bajopontino! La zona histórica tiene excelentes muestras de arquitectura colonial, siempre me ha gustado y quizás algun día se recupere.

Si alguien quiere ver más fotos de Acho, pueden visitar mi página, el link aparece abajo. Tengo varias que tomé el noviembre pasado cuando estuve en Lima y asistía a las corridas de la Feria del Señor de los Milagros. Nunca pensé que me iban a gustar tanto los toros pero acabé yendo tres veces .... sobre todo por la fiesta bien peruanaza que se monta antes y después de cada corrida.

Bueno, lamentablemente las fotos están un poco desorganizadas, pero en mi página pueden buscar en el "tag" que dice Lima y los encontrarán.

Saludos.

Mis fotos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> hey bajopontino, enves de ir a muchos partidos de cristal, debes salir con tu pancarta moviendo gente y hacer sentir a las autoridades rimenses de hacer algo por su patrimonio !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SALUD CRISTAL !


Mas gente en las calles con pancartas? Que dolor de cabeza... :sleepy:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> En serio sí le falta orden, yo he oido por ahi que algunas personas han destrozado algunas estatuas de marmol que hay en la alameda, algunas *creo que les han volado los dedos*. Se ve un poco sucia; si bien las iglesias estan pintadas, los colores no van , por lo menos para mi , creo que ese es un problema con los barrios antiguos de lima, con tal de pasarles una mano de pintura le ponen cualquier colo, o sea, por lo menos no estan sucias pero ls da un aspecto un tanto ordinario teniendo en cuenta lo bonito dle estilo arquitectónico


jeje si te das cuenta a esta estatua le han volado los dedos del pie








ademas las rejas han sido robadas en varios tramos, ya que el tipo de fierro con que fue hecho es bastante costoso, en la ultima refaccion le colocaron nuevas rejas en las partes faltantes, pero no es lo mismo.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que pecado....como les van hacer eso a los pies? Se nota que la gente se aburre...


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Chalaco said:


> Que pecado....como les van hacer eso a los pies? Se nota que la gente se aburre...



Esto de las estatutas pasa tambien e Roma >(


----------

